# Travel Talk > High, Lows and Extremes >  Best Burger Joint

## TravelSimpleScott

Best place I ever ate for a burger was a joint in Yakima, WA (USA) that was called Majors. I say 'was' beause that was almost ten years ago and I don't know if it's still around.
The place had these big burgers, but not like too bid you couldn't enjoy them. They had this chicken cordon blu sandwich that was de-lic-ious! And beer-batter fries they called spuds McVey! Yum. I always wanted to go up there again just to eat at Majors!

----------


## alexrock23

The Burger Hut on University Way is pretty damn good.  Their special, with egg on it is delicious.  Good fries, good o-rings, killer shakes.  Prices are not bad either.  Not the BEST joint in town, but I had to give it some love.

----------


## TravelSimpleScott

Up in Seattle? I've never been by there. I'll have to check it out next time I'm up that way. I'm a burger fanatic. It's all I like to eat when I go out. I have this crazy idea of doing a burger tour across the US.

----------


## thirtythirtynyc

in order to inspire other travelers to take interest as well as learn more about medical tourism destinations in the country.

----------


## aadison

I say 'was' beause that was almost ten years ago and I don't know if it's still around.
The place had these big burgers, but not like too bid you couldn't enjoy them.

----------


## elija.wattson

came up with its signature "L.A. burger" (as in Lower Alabama) to use up leftover sausage from Sunday brunch. Spicy Conecuh pork sausage, an artisanal gold standard made nearby, is mixed into beef patties and dressed with pepper jack cheese, spicy mustard and coleslaw to cool it all off. The favorite of local law enforcement is the Wednesday special, but get there early the line forms before the doors open at 11. It often sells out within an hour. 916 Charleston

----------


## ksolivya

Afterwards, he rushes to tell Ted about the place, but quickly forgets where it was, being new to the city. Since then, Marshall has tried every burger joint he can in an attempt to find the place, even meeting with Regis, who says he can't find where the place is either, and is also desperate to find it. He gives Barney his number so he can call him if he finds the joint.When Robin says she knows the place, the group rushes downtown to find it (before Robin can try her burger). On the way, Barney texts Regis telling him where to find the place, causing him to leave a TV show recording. They all order the burger (Robin's is late, again), and once more they agree it's an incredible burger. Unfortunately, Marshall says it's not the right burger. Marshall becomes desperate, and Lily says he's really upset about not getting a new job. The group resolves to find the place for Marshall, and ask a waitress for help. She tells them this burger joint was modeled after another one, uptown.

----------


## sophiewilson

This is a fun post and I am definitely voting for Andrew's, Melbourne. I get the perfect yummy bite every time.  :Smile:

----------


## teena4gupta

Great sound for Burger, well I prefer to eat or taste a Burger of MC  Downloads.

----------


## heshajohn

Huge portions! Best breakfast food!,Real good burger and fries joint.

----------


## donaldyates

I like traveling.

----------


## KateMay

For my it was in Poland. Bobby Burger have great meal and very big burgers. Nice taste in european country!

----------


## davidsmith36

Best place I ever ate for a burger was a joint in Yakima, WA (USA) that was called Majors. I say "was" beause that was just about ten years prior and I don't know whether it's still around. 
The place had these enormous burgers, dislike too offer you couldn't appreciate them. They had this chicken cordon blu sandwich that was de-lic-ious! Also, 
lager player fries they called spuds McVey! Yum. I generally needed to go up there again just to eat at Majors!

----------


## sankalppatil732

AJ Bombers  Milwaukee, Wisconsin. 
    JG Melon  New York, New York. 
    The Cherry Cricket  Denver, Colorado. 
    Minetta Tavern  New York, New York.

----------


## sankalppatil732

Visit this site for https://www.zomato.com

----------


## Grace

It is still alive! Not sure if the quality is as good as you remember it to be

----------

